
Learn Python via Spaced Repetition - coolgeek
https://www.srsoterica.com/product/learn_python_essentials_srs_spaced_repetition
======
dang
We took "Show HN" off the title because there doesn't appear to be any way to
try it out. In such a case users will complain that the post is just an ad.
The rules are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
coolgeek
Sorry, I did not intend to mislead.

I thought that "Show HN" was simply about things built/written by HN users.

Thanks

------
coolgeek
Hey HN -

Founder of SRSoterica here.

This is not another SRS platform.

This is a comprehensive SRS flashcard deck for learning the Python programming
language. The deck is built for use in Anki.

I'm here to answer any questions or challenges that you may have.

Thanks for your time and consideration!

Mike

